# The Religion of Pre and Post Workout Nutrition



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Pre- and post-workout nutrition is all the rage these days, and for good reason. For some, however, it’s become more than a science – it’s become their religion, or perhaps just a place to focus their OCD-like tendencies. Regardless, people have taken the topic of pre- and post-workout nutrition to a level that is not [...]

*Read More...*


----------

